# My puppy's ear growing weird ? Help



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

One fine morning last week I found my Razor having one ear trying to standing up compared to the other. I tried to check his ears for any swelling or something odd and I couldn't find any. 

I already have a Maltese poodle with this same issue. One ear standing up and one completely down. I don't like that. And now I can't believe and take the fact that Razor too is getting the same issue!!!

Do you think just one ear will stay that way or both the ears will be standing soon? Or do you suggest cropping? He's 14 week old, so is it too late for ear crop?


----------



## ~*Mish*~ (Mar 6, 2009)

Puppy ears go through alot of stages. I actually think that it gives them personality, but if you decided to crop, it's not too late at 14 weeks. Just be sure that you go to a reputable vet - Good luck~


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love how their ears are always doing something different. I too think it gives personality plus.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

No help with ears, but I love his coloring, very unique. Handsome boy


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hahah awww i like funny ears... one day i hope to own a dog with a goofy standing up ear... like all the way up  anyway, if u can find a vet taht crops at that age its fine... most reccomend between the ages of 10wks and 16wks... u could also try posting the natural ears... (ive never posted naturals so i cant help to much in that dpt) but im sure someone has...


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

My pups ears went through a stage like that and now they are fine.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

ears are ears/ They change constantly. My dog had some crazy ear fazes and they still do. But I would not just crop her ears just because they sit funny.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL i was so worried about grizz's ears when he was a pup. They would switch off doing weird things then one day they would be perfect the next 2 weeks they would be weird LOL now it seems like hes goes through every weird ear stage in a day. I love playing with his ears though and i cant bring myself to crop them.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Click the below to go to the thread that has the how to links for gluing and taping natural ears.
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/10581-these-ears-driving-me-crazy.html


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> u could also try posting the natural ears... (ive never posted naturals so i cant help to much in that dpt) but im sure someone has...


I didn't get that. Can you please clarify what is 'posting natural ear'?


----------



## shado (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the reply. I checked with the vet here and ear cropping is not allowed in this country I live. But I'm hoping that Razor's both ears will settle properly. :reindeer:


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Its just a puppy thing...Mine had one ear that stands straight up and the other one folds down...

It also happen to my previous apbt, but after time they both were fine..


----------

